# brcmsmac bloquea todo el sistema [SOLUCIONADO]

## afb

tengo compilado el driver brcmsmac como módulo y el sistema cuando intenta cargar el módulo se queda congelado y nada responde, ni siquiera al ping por otra tarjeta de red responde, ni a teclado ni a mouse a nada responde. Qué puede ser esto?

Nota:

Utilizo el kernel 3.6.11 y no puedo emplear el módulo propietario (wl) porque no funciona con esta versión del kernel.

El sistema tiene instalado el firmware actualmente estable en el portage (20120924).Last edited by afb on Tue Mar 19, 2013 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Algo que diga el sistema? algún log que de cuenta del problema, hace mucho no uso ese módulo pero siempre me funcionó sin problema.

----------

## opotonil

Puedes probar a comparar la configuración del kernel con la que postean en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939624-start-0.html Por si te faltase alguna opción.

Parece que aparte de las de "Networking support" y "Network device support" activan otra de "Broadcom specific AMBA".

Salu2.

----------

## afb

He subido al Kernel 3.7 y todo va de maravillas. 

Gracias por la sugerencia, ya había leído ese post.

----------

